# Touchemoulin Symphony in G Major



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Just heard this on the radio and as Touchemoulin has no threads, I thought I'd post it


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's a link to a French-English site about this forgotten composer: 
http://www.socla.com/site_pl/actu/pdf/touchemoulin.pdf
Very pleasant the music of Joe Milltouch is. Thank you Leroy (Le Roi !) for the posting.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah thanks for the link TalkingHead (parlertête !) its funny I couldn't quite place the familiarity of the piece till I read this in the article: "As the French musico-logist Gilles Cantagrel has aptly stated, ‘With the elegant and charming music of this Burgundian, we already have a foretaste of Mozart’. " it is quite pleasant


----------

